# What is your rpm at idle?



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

ok so iv'e looked around and iv'e noticed that everyone has noticed that there rpm's are a little different at idle

so iv'e opened this thread to see what everyone is at

when you start it should be like 1500 to warm itself for about 3 minutes then it should sit at 1000 rpm

when my engine reaches its normal engine temp it dips to 500 rpm most of the time.

i wonder if this is normal?

enter your info as such

2012 cruze
2lt rs
manual trans
1.4l turbo
rpm at idle when you fist bought it: 1000 rpm
current Rpm at idle: 500
odometer: 4500km

and anything els you have noticed:

engine shakes more than normal, feels like it will stall sometimes

oh also have your spark plugs been re gaped? could this be a reason?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2011 LS
AT
1.8L
When i first bought it: I guess 1000?
Current: 600ish
Odometer- 18k miles

Engines shakes at start, then goes away. Runs good?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine runs about 800 to 900 rpm and thays usually the norm for cars

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

700-800 on my ECO.


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

2012 cruze
1lt rs
Auto trans
1.4l turbo
current Rpm at idle: 800-900
odometer: 5600miles

Spark plugs gapped to .027", trifecta tuned, and a sri.


Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

2011 Eco Manual 
28k miles
Trifecta tuned 100%performance mode
K&n sri 
Plugs gapped @.028
Idles @ 800 after warm


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

2012 Eco MT
35k miles
Trifecta tune
Plugs gapped at 0.028"
Cold or when moving idle: 1000 RPM
Warm/stopped idle: 700-750 RPM


----------



## crazylegs (Apr 25, 2012)

2011 LTZ RS Auto
1.4 Turbo
Bought used with 16,000 miles 800 at warm idle
Current idle still 800 when warm
Plugs gapped at .030"
31,000 miles now
Very smooth idle except 2 times ran rough after warm (bad fuel?)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

700-800 @ idle (looks like 750).

500 is very low for a 4-cylinder; does it shake or anything? Sometimes the tach needle can be off on cars. I might suggest plugging in an OBDII scanner to see if it shows the same value.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i used my torque app on my galaxy s 3 and it also reads between 500-650, i just re gaped my plugs today to .35, while driving the rpm did not dip yet but ill keep monitoring this. i use regular unleaded fuel , got the k&n sri, no other mods.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

My 2011 LT A/T runs at 800 at idle. No fan, radio, etc on.









I had a 2012 LT A/T rental that was running at 650-700.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

2011 ECO
MT
13,300 mile
Idle when fully warmed up is 800 rpm


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

2012 , 
1.4T
LT
no engine mods or tunes 
cold start is about 1400
then about 900
then normal temp is roughly 600


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> 2012 ,
> 1.4T
> LT
> no engine mods or tunes
> ...


Do you have an A/T or M/T? I personnaly drove both a 2011 and 2012 LT 1.4T with A/T and saw a 150-200 rpm difference at idle at 99% identical conditions (outside temperature, route, drive time). And how did I notice the difference? I realized the 2012 was taking about 5 minutes longer to heat up (eng temp needle right ahead of the half way mark) and push warm air when compared to my 2011.

The average as seen on CruzeTalk seems to be 700-800 rpm and this is really the mean value for most 4 cyl small engines.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

For all experts out there, what would cause an RPM drop to 600 at idle? Any type of extra engine load (A/C, fan, etc) would cause a temporary drop in rpm and the engine should compensate to go back to its default idle rpm correct?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mine is almost always at 600-700rpm warm.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

2012 LTZ 15,000 miles
Warm Idle 700-750RPM's


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Believe mines around 500-600RPM at idle in gear(2012 automatic)fully warmed up. Cold start 1500RPM for a few minutes, then drops to 700-900RPM until fully warmed up. 

My last car a 2004 cavalier automatic also idles about 500-600RPM when fully warmed up in gear.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

We had about -10 F in Montreal without the windshield. It actually dropped to -40 F with the windshield. After an hour of highway driving, the RPM at idle was 950 with my foot on the brake pedal, in "D", no heat on.

When in "N", it was showing 1050 RPMs under the same conditions.

Is this only due to cold weather?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> We had about -10 F in Montreal without the windshield. It actually dropped to -40 F with the windshield. After an hour of highway driving, the RPM at idle was 950 with my foot on the brake pedal, in "D", no heat on.
> 
> When in "N", it was showing 1050 RPMs under the same conditions.
> 
> Is this only due to cold weather?


i want to know the same thing...i have been seeing idles at 1,000rpm and for the last 26,000 miles i never saw her idle above 700 rpm ....and now i am getting random idles of 950 to 1,000 at times. no dtc's but i don't know if i have a problem or not!!


----------

